# Armour - the switch has been made, now what?



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Hellooooooo everyone! :hugs:

It's been awhile since I've posted on the boards, I hope everyone is doing well! hugs1

A bit of a update:

- Approaching a year since my TT and my hypo symptoms still are lingering despite normal levels. I've been on synthroid with cytomel for a few months but not luck with the muscle aches, cramping here and there, tiredness, thinning eyebrows, dry skin, and (maybe TMI) lack of libido. My doc just switched me to Armour so hopefully that'll help a bit.

- Still numb from the surgery. This is lasting a little longer than I expected. I can feel pressure but can't decipher between sharp/dull touch.

I've been reading through some of the Armour vs. Synthroid posts the last few days and just wanted to see who has made the switch, their experiences, and how long until they felt the Armour "kick in".


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vdshelton said:


> Hellooooooo everyone! :hugs:
> 
> It's been awhile since I've posted on the boards, I hope everyone is doing well! hugs1
> 
> ...


What is your starting dose of Armour? What are the results of your last labs and can you include the ranges? Is your doc doing FREE T3 and FREE T4?

I felt better in 72 hours.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I felt better very soon but I have never felt the T3 kick in as some folks describe.


----------



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

My starting dose of Armour is 150 mg (split dose of 90 in the AM and 60 around the early afternoon). I previously took 175 of Synthroid along with 10 mg of Cytomel (Cytomel in two split dose much like the Armour is now).

My labs that were completed last week:

TSH = 0.02
T4(Thryoxine) = 14.7 (doesn't that seem a little high?)
Free T4 = 4.6
T3(total) = 105
T3 Uptake = 31%
Thyroglobulin antibodies = <20
Thyroglobulin = <0.2

Today, I actually feel pretty good. The usual brain fog I have when I wake up isn't here today, even though I've only had 5 hrs of sleep. Hmmm.....maybe it's starting to kick in?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Brain fog was the first thing I noticed that left me. It was a very good thing! After that, life just got better and better!


----------



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank Goodness! That brain fog is horrible - it compares to how my brain functioned/felt when I would stay up pulling all nighters to study in college. Coffee never helped, energy drinks didn't work - the fog still remained no matter what.

Nice to have my brain back


----------



## Fisherlv (Aug 27, 2012)

I did the switch to Armour, I had brain fog, exhaustion, hair falling out, dry skin and I was very irritable. I think brain fog was the first thing to go, but all the other symptoms went away too! I was so happy to be me again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Fisherlv said:


> I did the switch to Armour, I had brain fog, exhaustion, hair falling out, dry skin and I was very irritable. I think brain fog was the first thing to go, but all the other symptoms went away too! I was so happy to be me again.


And that is "exactly" how I felt. Me came back w/Armour. Many don't convert too well if at all.


----------

